# NPR Assesses Audi's Growth, Names Justin Timberlake, Interviews Audi CMO Scott Keogh



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

National Public Radio (NPR) published a story this week highlighting the unrivaled growth by Audi in the luxury car market over the last few years. Fans of the brand or simply those curious will want to take note, because this relatively short piece touches on a number of facets about the brand and makes a few key points. Siting celebrity endorsement of brands like Fiat by Jennifer Lopez or Chrysler by Eminem, NPR referenced the Justin Timberlake's association that Audi tied to the A1 launch last year in order to point out that Audi's average age of owner is substantially younger than competitors like BMW or Mercedes. Even Timberlake, NPR points out, is ten years younger than either Lopez or Eminem.

Younger they may be, but are those customers simply "Yuppies"? NPR contributor Sonari Glinton puts the question to Audi of America CMO Scott Keogh and receives an interesting answer. There's even more, but we don't want to ruin it for you. Read the transcript or listen to the piece as it ran on NPR on November 29 after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

